# First corn on the cob ever,wish me luck



## old fart (Jul 18, 2015)

Getting ready to smoke some corn,jalapeño poppers and bacon bombs  (ground beef stuffed with cheddar cheese and wrapped in bacon 













FB_IMG_1437237546062.jpg



__ old fart
__ Jul 18, 2015


----------



## old fart (Jul 18, 2015)

My baby is full













20150718_150335.jpg



__ old fart
__ Jul 18, 2015


----------



## b-one (Jul 18, 2015)

Looking great! Hopefully the corn is worth smoking, I usally only eat corn on the cob when it's fresh locally!


----------



## old fart (Jul 18, 2015)

The corn is local and picked yesterday
the poppers and bombs are done












20150718_161237.jpg



__ old fart
__ Jul 18, 2015


----------



## b-one (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks great! We don't have any fresh corn here yet and I hate getting nasty corn so I usally wait.


----------



## old fart (Jul 18, 2015)

The corn is done.now to see how it all fits together 












20150718_164504.jpg



__ old fart
__ Jul 18, 2015


----------



## old fart (Jul 18, 2015)

Everything turned out great.......some of the little poppers got burnt.the bigger ones turned out awesome


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 18, 2015)

How long did the corn take? Looks good!


----------



## old fart (Jul 18, 2015)

The corn took about 1.75 hrs.I used pecan wood for flavor


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 19, 2015)

Tasty looking smoke! Give Street corn a try sometime, it's tasty stuff!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166998/elotes-asados-aka-street-corn


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks good! I was grilling corn and jalapenos yesterday.

I always associate the aroma of grill-roasting corn with the state fair, from childhood memories.


----------



## old fart (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks for the info.I'll have to look into that


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 19, 2015)

OF, everything looks delicious!


----------



## old fart (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you, the poppers turned out so nice.we made two more batches this weekend


----------

